

A Book on a Hook - Usable Conference Badge  - duck
http://www.graphpaper.com/2010/06-11_a-book-on-a-hook

======
ben1040
One neat idea they had at Google I/O that I had never seen before was that
they offered you the option to embed a vCard with your contact info as a QR
code on your badge.

I've had people give me their business cards at conferences, and the cards
just sit in the bottom of my bag. If I scanned someone's badge and immediately
added them to my contact list that'd certainly lower the barrier to getting in
touch with them later.

That having been said, I opted out of this as Google did not let you choose
_what_ contact info to have encoded on the badge. You had the choice of
encoding all of the info you gave in your registration (which in my case,
included my home address!) or nothing but your name. So if you're going to go
this route, make sure you give people control over what they're willing to
share.

~~~
Qz
They do that with business cards in Japan (and cellphones that can scan them).
Not sure why it hasn't caught on yet here in the US. My roommate has the same
problem - stacks of business cards, but no easy way to digitize the info.

------
fintler
The HOPE AMD badge (<http://amd.hope.net/>) is nice as well. It'll track your
position through the conference.

------
ja27
Why are last names and company names always printed so microscopic? Most of
the time I actually care more what company someone is with than what their
first name is.

~~~
asmithmd1
I don't want sleazy salespeople to act all friendly just because you are
hoping to sell something to my company.

I DO want industry acquaintances to be able to pretend they remember my first
name when we bump into each other.

